# Cute little bats (videos)



## Precarious (Dec 11, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## kitkat39 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is major dedication to take care of a baby bat like that right there. I always wanted a pet bat, but the only ones I was able to get my hands on would leave it's mouth wide open and seemed like it was always trying to bite me. I was also warned that they had rabies, so I ended up not messing around with them much.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 11, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> That is major dedication to take care of a baby bat like that right there. I always wanted a pet bat, but the only ones I was able to get my hands on would leave it's mouth wide open and seemed like it was always trying to bite me. I was also warned that they had rabies, so I ended up not messing around with them much.


Would be a dream pet for me but it's just not feasible.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 11, 2011)

A good friend of mine is keeping some at his home.They are free in the apartment,he hangs them in a big net cage during the day.Dont know what species is keeping though.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> A good friend of mine is keeping some at his home.They are free in the apartment,he hangs them in a big net cage during the day.Dont know what species is keeping though.


That sounds awesome, but risky since they can carry disease. I wish there was a domesticated species.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 11, 2011)

I think there are many animals out there that just were not made to be pets, and this is one of them, even if they are way cool!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 11, 2011)

super cute


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 12, 2011)

I love how he rocks himself. Too cute.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow. I teared up a little on that. Great music, too.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 12, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Wow. I teared up a little on that. Great music, too.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one. :blush:


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 12, 2011)

Buncha bug lovin' wimps around he...er...wow, that baby bat is so cute. D'aww.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my! Too cute! I cried.

It might take me a few minutes to recover from having seen that. :wub:


----------

